
Yahoo Warns Facebook of a Potential Patent Fight - ssclafani
http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2012/02/27/yahoo-warns-facebook-of-a-potential-patent-fight/
======
sriramk
This is very sad. I worked at Yahoo until a few weeks ago; I have great
respect for what Yahoo can build, the company and it's people.

This is such a sad turn of events. It's also very weird given how much Yahoo
has been talking up the success of the partnership with Facebook around the
open graph.

------
mackyinc
With both sites getting bigger by the day, I think this patent issue is
inevitable.

